# Gray fuel line problems



## richg99 (Aug 12, 2018)

A mechanic/dealer on another site that I follow shows how Gray fuel line can be trouble. 

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2606273


----------



## DaleH (Aug 12, 2018)

Gray is to the A2 standard and I’d never use it on any motor of good horsepower. A big motor can suck a degraded gray line flat = fuel restriction = kaBOOM motor.


----------



## eshaw (Aug 12, 2018)

I never run ethanol in my boat motors. I'm under the assumption that it also absorbs water into the mix. I stopped using it after a friend that works for a boat dealership showed me some line that had been run with ethanol, not good!


----------



## GYPSY400 (Aug 12, 2018)

I've been ethanol free for 6 years now.. I haven't touched a carburetor on anything I own ( lawnmowers, snowblower etc.) since the switch.. 


Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Aug 12, 2018)

If any of our members live in a large city, they can not GET ethanol-free fuel. 

Houston (Harris country) fits in that list. I have to drive 1 1/2 hours round trip to find a place that can sell ethanol-free fuel legally (another County).


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 12, 2018)

Can't get ethanol free gaso anywhere in California, at least that I know of. 

I almost didn't open this link because I knew I wouldn't like what it says. Seen similar threads showing this issue with the gray fuel lines. This is a good reminder to us all. 

The fuel line on my new boat is black. Hopefully I'm OK???????????

What I don't understand is, knowing of this issue, why is anyone still selling or installing this gray fuel line?


----------



## DaleH (Aug 12, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> What I don't understand is, knowing of this issue, why is anyone still selling or installing this gray fuel line?


 ... $$$$$ is why


----------



## MrGiggles (Aug 12, 2018)

After some use there is a clear plastic liner inside that will start to disintegrate and wreak havoc on your fuel system.

I have always used standard EFI fuel hose from the parts store, but it is not safe for enclosed bilge areas.


----------



## turbotodd (Aug 12, 2018)

you can't get E0 (0% ethanol) anywhere. Why?

The federal government mandates that the pumps be labeled up to 10% ethanol if the fuel tests between 7% and 10%. Below I think 6% it can be labeled "non-ethanol"-legally.

You can buy test strips to test your own batches of fuel. They are inexpensive and usually come in a kit. Google it.

That link showed what happens to fuel if it sits and dries out. Ethanol or not, if that happens, there's going to be problems.

I hate ethanol but I also know that it in itself is not THE cause of fuel system problems. It's the combination of the changes in fuel chemical blends over the last 12-15 years that's causing issues-it just happens to be that the ethanol content in the fuel also went up around the same timeframe, so it tends to get 100% of the blame.

I'm not a chemist and I'm not an engineer, but a everyday tech that analyzes carburetors and fuel systems for what the problem is, and a large majority of the time it's from SITTING without being used. 

Fuel is made for cars; where it sits in a tank for no more than a week or two at a time. It's not made for lawn mowers, outboards, or anything else that may sit without being used for 2 weeks or more and if you call any oil company or fuel distributor, they'll tell you the same thing. Government mandated. It burns a little cleaner in cars that have feedback EFI systems at the expense of everyone else who has small engines. Hence one reason I switched from a 6 gallon tank to a 3 gallon. With 6 gallon tank on board, it would start to sour long before I ever used it up.

And yes I hate that gray fuel line as I find that it kinks easily and collapses easily if there is a restriction between the pump and tank. I will not sell it at work for that reason but at this point my only other option is the Yamaha black EPA fuel line which is about $100 or so with the primer and 2 ends. It's expensive but it's excellent quality, and government approved low permeation hose.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Aug 13, 2018)

Pure-gas.org is a good site for non ethanol fuel sources. It does list one in Houston but the site may need updating. 
Ethanol is hydroscopic and I’ve seen problems with that in snowmobiles. One sled a guy had, the gas was drained and some poured on the shop floor and it wouldn’t even burn with a lighter on it. Here in Ontario, most premium is non ethanol and I use it in all my small engines. I do run ethanol blend in my pickup and it’s fine because it’s never in there long!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GYPSY400 (Aug 13, 2018)

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> Pure-gas.org is a good site for non ethanol fuel
> Here in Ontario, most premium is non ethanol and I use it in all my small engines. I do run ethanol blend in my pickup and it’s fine because it’s never in there long!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



To my knowledge.. only Shell V-power and "some " Canadian tire premium is non-ethanol.. you can tell, if the ethanol sticker is bridged over the 87 and 89 octane then the 91 is ok.


Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## eshaw (Aug 13, 2018)

I can understand not using a line that will collapse on your motor. When I finally figure out where I want to place my fuel tank I'm going to plumb hard line into the boat. By hard line I'm talking about automotive grade plastic type of line.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Aug 17, 2018)

I live in Omaha, not the biggest, but not a small city either. I can get ethanol free... Ironic in corn country.... But only at some of the local "mom and pop" places. The big chains don't bother, but I like to give my $ to the local guys anyways


----------



## richg99 (Aug 17, 2018)

Replaced my gray line today.


----------



## jethro (Aug 21, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Replaced my gray line today.



With what? I am really confused because if you go buy an OEM Yamaha/Evinrude/Honda/Mercury or any of the other manufacturers hose/bulb assembly for a portable tank it will be grey and they are approved for E-10 fuel. Trying to get my head around this. My boat has had grey line since it was made and it's a top quality boat made in the age of ethanol. Here in the Northeast I have been forced to use E-10 fuel for 20 years.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 21, 2018)

jethro said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> > Replaced my gray line today.
> ...


For marine use in saltwaters where I want my fuel system and OBs to be as reliable as I can make them, I only use the *BLACK A1 fuel hose*. 

There are two fuel lines in use:

*A1 - Fuel feed hose*; Black in color, has a fire resistant cover; designed to have fuel in the hose at all times, made for use below decks, highest fire resistance.

*B2 - Fuel feed hose*; Gray in color (like Jethro showed), without fire resistant cover; designed to have fuel in the hose at all times; _intended for non-enclosed spaces_, read 'above deck' or open air use.

Both allegedly are made to the same SAE J1527 marine standard for use with alcohol fuels, however the construction on the tube/liner i_s different_, where it is spiral/laminated on the heavier A1 hose. Yes it is a premium hose and yes, you will pay for it. 

But I will tell you I would NEVER use the cheaper gray B hose on any fuel injected motor, 2 or 4-stroke. The lining on the gray B hoses _has been known to break down internally and cause problems_, have seen it myself - the inside lining delaminates from the outside gray housing and the lining gets sucked flat inside. I have yet to see any A1 hose breakdown that was less than 25-years+ of age/use ...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2018)

If you are still questioning the veracity of the comments to shy away from the gray/silver fuel line then simply disconnect your gray/silver line at one or more connectors and do a visual on the inner liner. If the liner looks like it is separating or is separating....replace it! 
The better lines are more expensive.....but cheaper than losing a powerhead or paying for a long tow back to a dock. 
We have covered this subject with photos I do believe, in the motors section. I have a couple examples at the shop that I will take photos of and help folks make a decision after seeing what it does.


----------



## jethro (Aug 21, 2018)

DaleH said:


> For marine use in saltwaters where I want my fuel system and OBs to be as reliable as I can make them, I only use the *BLACK A1 fuel hose*.



Ah ha, that explains it Dale. My lines are all above deck. But I am still not happy because I just installed a water/fuel separator (the one you recommended Dale) and the marine supply shop sent me along with the B2 lines. Shame on me I guess for not knowing about A1 lines before I started that project. Ignorance is expensive.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2018)

I went to an auto parts store and bought their gas line. Cars run ethanol all of the time. 

The end fittings were all okay so I re-used them by adding hose brackets.

If that was the wrong thing to do, I am sure someone will pipe in.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 21, 2018)

Fuel is fuel, less av-gas. Marine parts, for the most part (unless specific boat-only parts or buying 316L stainless steels) are ‘car’ or standard machine industry parts at the special 2-3X the co$t ‘boat’ prices!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2018)

So, I did OK???? 

Thanks, Dale. I respect your assessment of any of these things.
rich


----------



## DaleH (Aug 21, 2018)

See examples ...


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 21, 2018)

Rubber auto fuel line is not the same as marine. They have different standards.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 21, 2018)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Rubber auto fuel line is not the same as marine. They have different standards.


Corrected ... but auto hose while also alcohol fuel rated, works to a much higher PSI rating. SAE states "Marine hose is rated for 40 psi and will work in a pinch for carbureted passenger cars and light trucks." Note it is not rated for high pressure use.


----------



## Tin Man (Aug 25, 2018)

My motor was running bad and missing.....

I found that brown/tan crud in my fuel line and also found it in my inline clear glass filter (used in my fuel transfer pump set up) as I was removing/pumping old gas out of boat's fuel tank. 


Replaced 2 inline filters on my Merc 60hp 4 stroke, and replaced old hose with a new Merc gray fuel hose, same as posted by jethro.

Also replaced spark plugs and spark plug wires.

Ran motor continuously for 15 miles at 4500rpm without a hiccup!
Not sure if was fresh fuel, fuel line, filters, plugs, wires.....but what matters is that it is running great! 

Yes....the old gray hose had brown/tan crud inside of it.... looked like a lining was cracking/peeling off from inside.


----------



## 10sne1 (Sep 1, 2018)

My 115 skipping, too. Yesterday. Mechanic changed out hoses. Injectors were nasty! Cleaned injectors, too. My check injectors if hose has gone south?


----------

